# Where to buy Huckleberry plants?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

A friend from Montana brought me some huckleberry jam that was just wonderful. I would think we could grow them here in Colorado but finding the plants has been quite a mission...any suggestions?


----------



## Kevin in MD (Nov 7, 2004)

I did a web search(huckleberry plants) and found the following site deep in the search:

http://www.bryantblueberries.com/

They seem to sell a variety of blueberries and say they have "evergreen huckleberry plants". I haven't used this company so I can't recommend them. Hope this helps

Kevin


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Check with the state extension horticulturist in Montana, Dr. Bob Gough, in Bozeman. I remember hearing him mention research done on them; they're hard to propagate and transplant because every plant is part of a larger clonal colony.

And they like the mountain climate, not the plains one.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't know if it' the same, but a couple years I grew the plants called hucklberrry that look like tomato plants with small purple berries. The berries are no good, unless sugared and made into jam. Is that the same? 
If so, then I got seeds and grew them out like tomato transpants. They grew like crazy here in zone 3a, but not perenniel, to be sure.

Rich


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

DW, the huckleberries that you may want are those which are the wild ones. Apparently you've got them growing quite profusely in the Bitterroot range if they are a favorite food of the local grizzly bears! If you are at a high enough elevation, I'll bet that your County Extension Agent can point you to a local source. I was surprised to find some growing here in Wisconsin at around 1,400 feet elevation.

Those that Moonwolf mention are called Garden Huckleberry and not even closely related. Those are Solanum melanoerasum, a close cousin to nightshade.

Martin


----------



## 3girls (Aug 18, 2004)

I know they grow in the mtns around Sandpoint, ID to Clarks Fork. Used to be able to buy them (the berries) from the Gen'l Store in Clarks Fork.

Huckleberry foliage doesn't look anything like a tomato. I would be very leery of something that looks like a tomato plant and produces blue berries.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

DW said:


> A friend from Montana brought me some huckleberry jam that was just wonderful. I would think we could grow them here in Colorado but finding the plants has been quite a mission...any suggestions?



Huckleberries are wonderful but if you can't find them blueberries are very similar and larger. Raintree nursery carries both berries. They have 2 varieties of huckleberries that will grow in zones 6-10. www.raintreenursery.com or (360)496-6400 Best wishes!


----------



## kitty32_z8 (Jun 17, 2003)

oops posted a place that you were already told about. I need to learn to read before posting...lol.
I have huckels all over my 5 acres and my boys spend hours eating htem right off the bushes. I even used to have a rottwieler that would eat them off the bushes! :haha: 

good luck,
Kathy


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I sent for a Raintree catalog and I do know about the berry that looks like a tomato plant...we had many of them in our other garden. I am trying to get some different varieties of berries going for us. Currants & gooseberries are the old time berries (back to pioneer days) that grow here. We have a row of raspberries, strawberries, currants & gooseberries. We try to add something new every year. Thanks again!!!


----------



## kathrynlmv (Dec 23, 2004)

DW said:


> A friend from Montana brought me some huckleberry jam that was just wonderful. I would think we could grow them here in Colorado but finding the plants has been quite a mission...any suggestions?


DW, Burgess Seed and Plant Co.
905 Four Seasons Road
Bloomington, IL 61701 carries seeds for huckleberries, in fact every one
who orders anything this year is given a free package of same. Phone for making credit card orders is 309-662-7761 Have grown them or know anything about the company either, but I did remember seeing them for free.......Kathy


----------

